
SQL Insertion mass hack infects tens of thousands of sites - iamelgringo
http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;683627551
======
tlrobinson
I think you mean "SQL injection"...

------
iamelgringo
:D

Editing timed out. Sorry

